# long510 buy



## FISH MAN (Oct 8, 2018)

I am looking at a long 510 tractor 1900 hr. seller says good but I know nothing about lang tractors would like some info about what to look for


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That model was built by UTB/Universal in Brasov, Romania. Parts can be a challenge, mechanical support even more so. Do a net search for the history of Long Tractors, it will be informative. 

Manuals and some parts are available here: http://www.importtractorparts.net/Long.html

Like any discontinued obsolete tractor with no current manufacturer support it is critical you go in with open eyes and have an understanding of where to get it repaired when the need arises. You will want to assure the tractor is solid mechanically and has been regularly used and serviced before you buy.


----------

